# Currumbin Creek 04-03



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys, 
I will be fishing currumbin creek again this sunday.
i think i will launch from the bridge at galeon way this time as its a bloody long paddle up to the fishy areas.

for encouragement heres a few i got this morning around the bridge.

i know the cods only little lol but wheres theres little ones, im sure theres good ones,


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on you Ben!!
That's becoming your personal creek!!!
Mattayogi and I are going off Narrowneck in the morning at 5:30am otherwise I'd join you!!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Fishing man!

Hope you score mate!

Dale (biggera yakker) and I are hitting Narrowneck at 5.30 in the morn. Think the swell will be small enough. Will hit Currumbin one day, Dude.

Regards

Matt


----------

